# Pictures To Critique



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello,

Well currently I am trying to develop my skills as a rider, but I would also like to develop more skills as a theory. So it would be appreciated if people could post their photos that they would like critiqued so that I can learn more about rider errors and attempt to pick up on their faults and their qualities as a rider. Video's are great as well! Only in English riding as this is the discipline I do - eventers, dressage, show jumping, hunters ( I only understand a small amount about this ), ect. 

Thank-you all in advance for taking the time to post your pictures and videos.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are a few of mine you are free to critique (you may have seen some of these before, though). They are of hunters, though, so feel free to concentrate on what you know because I know you said it wasn't your strong point. So, the first one is a video with one trainer, the second one is without a trainer, and the third is with a new trainer (sorry for the poor quality - you might not be able to see enough to critique). You may want to turn the volume down, as there is coaching in the background. All 3 are with different horses; the first I had ridden numerous times, the second horse it was my second time on him, and the third horse it was my fourth ride on him.









 and same horse here 



last one 



 
If you want any stills, or you want any flat work, just let me know.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Her is me and my horse doing some dressage stuff and me on another horse doing some jumping!















'


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I love Zepplin's "proud of himself" head shaking thing after the jumps. He's so cute!


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## azhorseluvr1222 (Dec 4, 2010)

Bandera said:


> Her is me and my horse doing some dressage stuff and me on another horse doing some jumping!
> 
> YouTube - Riding Zepplin 3
> 
> ...


Ok so not the hijack this thread or anything but in the last two videos the behavior that that horse is displaying is that condersidered acting up or is it normal for the tail swishing and hopping about to happen? This is what Guiness does and I don't have anything to compare him to here at home because they are all quarter horses and arab and none of them act this way and I thought it was just him being fussy but I see quite a few not only yours but other videos of english trained horses and no body says anything about the behavior, is this the norm or are they acting up?

ETA: I just re read my post and wanted to say I hope that didn't offend but I don't know anything about English riding or the way to train them and am just honestly asking out of curiousity to build knowledge thanks : )


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^^
It is acting up, but with the hotter horses you sometimes just have to ride it out.


----------



## azhorseluvr1222 (Dec 4, 2010)

Eliz said:


> ^^
> It is acting up, but with the hotter horses you sometimes just have to ride it out.


Ok thanks!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou all for your replies. I haven't forgotten .about this thread and I'll get back to it as soon as possible.


----------



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

You need to work on your hands. You either have they up to high on the horses neck. Which is fine with a tight rein to give them slack. But you also plummet your hands on the horse's neck. Which does nothing except lose direct contact with the mouth. Also you put them down on your lap. Which also loses contact. So remember to keep your hands up and thumbs up and have a straight line of contact through you elbow to hands to bit.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

you need to get your hand off of the horse's neck! you have the reins choked up and your hands are all the way up on the horse's neck resting in place and never moving. Correct equitation calls for a straight line from elbow, hands, to bit. That way you have correct contact with the horse's mouth. It's better if your hands don't rest on the horse's neck and that your thumbs are up and turned SLIGHTLY inward, making an invisible X. Hands are especially important in eq classes and dressage. Having correct eq, however, leads to better rides even if its a hunter or jumper class. 

I like your forward seat when you're jumping but try to sit deep and back when doing flat work and dressage.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I really like what you are doing Maddie, It will help heaps! I will post the pics of me and Tess when I have time


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Yah with zepplin its acting up. He was only ridden for about 3-4 months before i started jumping him and he is an off the track tb soo... yah lol. When you guys r critiquing who are you talking to???? Thanks!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

And sorry this is bugging me.... It's spelled "ZEPPELIN" sorry I'm a Led Zeppelin fan and it bothers me ;P


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

ohh... haha its not my horse idk how to spell it lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I will get too this thread ASAP. I just got back from holidays.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sandsarita - 

_1st Video (Practice Season May)_
I really liked how you kept the horses gait even and controlled, very well done. I noticed over fence that your lower leg is slipping back just the slightest bit. 

One thing I would like to ask other members of the forum about is that your "rocking" your upper body slightly with the horses motion - if this makes sense? Not like your locking in with the horses movement or doing it due to being unbalanced. But I was just wondering if this is something that your "meant" to do or if you would be marked down for it during a show.

You kept your turns very nice and round and also you and the horse you are riding both look balanced.

_2nd Video (002)

_In this video you aren't continuously riding in what I would call " A light two point" (?). From a point of view from someone who knows near to nothing about hunters I like it more because from what I understand it helps you in aiding your horse forward with a solid seat. 

From what I could see you need to bring your heels down a bit more but because of where the filming is done from I found it hard to tell but it looked like you were dropping your toe. I liked how you kept the horse at the same gait the whole time, even when there was a large amount of room before the fence you didn't allow the horse to rush forward.

_Third Video -_

In this over the second fence I really like your position you are releasing and have your heels down and a stable lower-leg you are holding yourself and your horse (the one that you are riding) together nicely! You are not asking the horse to hold you.

_Last video - _
I choose not to critique this one due to the distance between the horse and the camera - I also felt this one was difficult to critique due to this.

_______________________________________

Shall get onto some more very soon!


----------

